# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  асафетида с чесноком?

## Acyuta Caitanya das

Харе Кришна вайшнавы!есть асафетида но сомневаюсь...с резким запахом чеснока(другие фирмы не так пахло) может кто знает?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Асафетида в чистом виде "благоухает" не лучше чеснока. В привычных всем баночках от Vandevi в составе: асафетида, гуммиарабик (смола акациевого дерева), куркума, рисовая и пшеничная мука. Возможно, у этого производителя концентрация асафетиды больше и насколько помню, в таких баночках она не желтая (без куркумы). Посмотрите состав. Может быть попробовать разбавить до привычного запаха другими ингридиентами.

----------

